# Scalloped Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is another in the series of the scalloped vases. This one is Elm and I decided to leave it natural. I really like the little knots and the wood grain. Several light coats of lacquer. It is 7 3/4" tall and 3 3/4" across. Hopefully I can get this one down to the art gallery.


----------



## azcusnret (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice .....again


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks AR.


----------

